# Ears- asymmetrical (posted in the Ears section now)



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Have a 8 month old WL whose left ear is slightly different from his right and is having an occasional problem keeping the top inch of the ear erect.
We have used foam inserts. At times both ears are up and then the left top flops.
Breeder does not think it an issue but I do. He claims it will right it self over time.
Any thoughts?????


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It may, but then again it may not. This is a picture of Tess, when she is alert or excited she doesn't have a droop. This is how she looks when relaxed and happy so the way I look at it, if she's happy I'm happy. We did try some taping and forms but decided it wasn't worth it.


----------

